#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 我想替獸迷們拍一部小短片,合辦獸聚

## 奇奇

大家好~最近學校提供一個拍攝紀錄片的機會
剛好朋友雪兒和她老公想辦獸聚,
我想利用這個機會介紹獸圈,

"徵求有獸裝並且願意穿出來亮相的獸以及 
願意公開畫張動物圖或獸人圖的畫家亮相"

"徵求願意在寒假期間參加獸聚的任何獸"

以下是相關的介紹:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    製作目的: 
1讓更多人認識獸文化    2 能加強觀眾尊重自然生命的觀念
製作及拍攝日期:   98年12月起至99年五月初止
獸聚日期:  未定,可能在寒假
拍攝地點:  台北捷運到的了的地方
內容簡介: 紀錄我的朋友 風中龍小雪 辦獸聚,由籌畫到獸聚當天為止, 
我會拍攝小雪籌畫的過程,以及穿插專訪,
包括對人類的以及對獸友的,如果可以的話,
也會有毛裝的製作以及簡介狼板
大綱(大略有五段,照順序):
1.	開頭:介紹獸迷概念(訪問一般民眾)

2.	小雪和她老公:兩獸自我介紹,以及獸聚計畫

3.	狼版介紹:簡略介紹狼板

4.	專訪(擇一):
i.	有毛毛裝(正在製作或是已完成都可以)的獸
ii.	有繪畫或藝術專長的獸
iii.	有收藏大量、有趣獸周邊相關的獸
iv.	其他有心得或特殊經歷的獸

5.	獸聚:大致以照片+音樂呈現當天情形

備註:
*大綱可能刪除或異動
*一對一專訪顧及人生安全,可以有人陪同,也會在見面前先做溝通
*狼版簡介部分已經和狼王聯繫過

相關重要事項:
1.	本片中介紹牽涉到獸相關定義者,以狼之樂園中定義為準
例如: 獸迷身分是指: 對於除人類以外動物、擬人化生物、奇幻動物、獸人,
對於其外型、精神、衍生創作品有興趣、情感、信仰、認同感的會員所使用的身分。

2本片中所有圖片、照片、影像、聲音均會取得當事人/作者的同意

3.被拍攝到的人(獸),包括專訪及獸聚,可依自己意願選擇是否隱藏自己身分,
例如:使用假名、影片中打上馬賽克、變音處理等方式

4.本片不會用在營利上

5.本片以個人名義獨立拍攝剪接

6.本片可能在公開場合播出,例如校慶(不一定)    
    


希望也可以透過短片和獸聚讓獸友們更加認識,乃至於留下紀錄~~

不知道大家對我的想法有沒有甚麼建議呢?
或許還有不足之處需要補足~
希望大家可以給我建議喔

最後,對已經被我發私信騷擾過的眾獸大鞠躬=w=+

----------


## Ghostalker

> 製作及拍攝日期: 98年12月起至99年3月初止


這一條好詭異...

可以考慮想辦法增加一下樂園的比重，因爲現在獸文化也分成不同的部分，不同部分的性質並不一樣。另外，專訪的形式不妨采用音頻~因爲獸文化分部比較廣泛和零散，單單用一般采訪的形式成本可能會很高。不如準備幾個問題發到網上來，然後讓大家錄制音頻發過去，這樣也許比較好。至少如果是采訪我就肯定得這樣了（被埋

而且這樣的話說不定能采訪到一些沒有時間到現場的重要獸呢。

----------


## 奇奇

> 可以考慮想辦法增加一下樂園的比重


這句話我不是懂?意思是樂園參予的太少了嗎?




> 因爲現在獸文化也分成不同的部分，不同部分的性質並不一樣。


所以這句話和上一句話之間的關係也不是很懂...




> 另外，專訪的形式不妨采用音頻~因爲獸文化分部比較廣泛和零散，單單用一般采訪的形式成本可能會很高。不如準備幾個問題發到網上來，然後讓大家錄制音頻發過去，這樣也許比較好。至少如果是采訪我就肯定得這樣了（被埋
> 
> 而且這樣的話說不定能采訪到一些沒有時間到現場的重要獸呢。


這個方案是絕對可行的~~ ((灑花
只是現場專訪會比較有趣而已,
當然如果沒獸願意現身攝影機前,
也只能這樣了

----------


## 狼王白牙

不妨從已經有獸裝並且願意穿出來亮相的獸開始

然後是願意公開畫張動物圖或獸人圖的畫家亮相

因為這兩種東西是這個文化裏頭最容易表現出甚麼是獸迷的部分

對於非獸迷同好介紹一些淺而易見的(實體的)東西就好了   :Wink:  


我們請獸裝擁有者優先發表意見吧

感謝奇奇以及風中龍小雪的幫忙  希望這活動順利進行

----------


## 那岐

若是進行一些高知名度的獸訪談，整個紀錄片會很有意思
如同新聞一樣，盡量走向樂園會員比例較重的傾向話題討論
事後也可以PO上進度來大家一起討論。

期待製作過程的分享。

----------


## 奇奇

回覆那歧和狼王:
其實兩位說的,都是我的本意
所以才會有"專訪"部分
只是,目前有獸裝,或有創作能力者,
或知名的獸,都沒有願意受訪者
也就是這裡沒有人回文,或者是我私信的沒有回應
((除了Ghostalker大願意,不過他住在大陸,比較不方便,還是很感謝他))

其實專訪並不會很花時間,
我明白許多獸大很忙碌,
但是希望任何有一點意願都可以來信與我洽談,
時間地點都好談...

先感謝兩位支持了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 雷德托爾

應該說你挑選的時間點剛好是大家忙錄之時
也許寒假開始就會有獸願意支持了

另外除了獸裝 其實以創作者而言 
很難靠現場拍攝來表現出獸界文化

知名度高的獸也不一定會在樂園活動

建議可以找樂園資深且公信力高的老獸
或者是種族領導者作對談紀錄
對談方式也盡量以種族特色 概略介紹 歷史回顧 良好事蹟 未來發展等問題做問答

還有就是一定要用紀錄片的方式呈現嘛?
如果是弄成記錄年刊的方式呢?(紀錄樂園一年來的事蹟)
這樣許多獸創作者也比較好表現

----------


## 奇奇

TO雷德托爾大:

啊啊是沒錯,其實我也很忙= =+但是有時間限制麻...不過在截止之前都可以啊,
只要有願意受訪的獸大,時間從現在到寒假的最後一天,
我想都是可以與我聯絡~

是這樣的,以紀錄片來說的話,所謂"故事",
也就是受訪者本身的感觸和故事是很重要的,
雖然說是"介紹獸文化",可是並不會脫離這個特色

我要藉由創作者來表現得主要是對獸文化的執著,
而獸圖本身即算是獸界的特色之一,也是比較好懂得

而繪畫者和獸裝者的採訪方式相近,
大概會是(到採買的商店開始)>(製作)>
(這段時間中拍攝其他作品以及訪問一些感想)>(成品)

而訪問老獸部分,我認為啦,
對一般觀眾來說不免顯得有點枯燥,
(因為我觀眾的預設對象是一般人,而他們還夠不了解這個社群)
但是我並未排斥,
企畫中專訪對象其一:"有特殊經驗的獸"  其實就是指你所說的

((不過訪問老獸的部分好像也可以用在簡略狼版上@@,感謝你建議 ))

最後,拍攝紀錄片是因為這是學校的課程,
能配合展出是最好的,如果不能,
那麼這部片子就可以製作的再慢一點而不用趕

因為攝影算是很特別的,加上學校可能有機會播出,
所以我才會想爭取這個機會

----------


## 巴薩查

> 而繪畫者和獸裝者的採訪方式相近,
> 大概會是(到採買的商店開始)>(製作)>
> (這段時間中拍攝其他作品以及訪問一些感想)>(成品)


我猜大概會像旅遊生活頻道的"家庭煮夫奧立佛"一樣──

說到故事性，以下言論純粹搞笑，勿認真──

要不要來個家庭八點檔式的，夢想做獸裝的少男少女，遭受家裡父母長輩反對與週遭同學的異樣眼光，在如此風雨飄搖的現實社會中如何緊握住自己手掌心中那柔弱易傷的嫩苗，置於心田，與努力汗水交織出自己的獸裝──當然中途還可以有死對頭參戰，比方說同學惡意破壞找碴，扮演黑臉的父母將快做好的獸裝整套丟到不可回收垃圾去！

充滿愛與燃，甚至還有許多萌元素的新春春偶像作品──

*獸裝少男少女！*

(rock)

＊

而且說真的──獸裝你一個方向不對，就很容易被觀眾解釋成──

一群喜愛穿布偶裝跟Cosplay的傢伙──

----------


## 迷思

選擇獸裝的一個理由
在於這是個很方便把獸圈呈現給觀眾的方法。

獸圈裡的成員組成實在是不單純吧，
把每隻獸排好直線開始編組可以分好幾組呢，
不過這只是短短十分鐘上下的記錄片而已，
只能挑幾個就好介紹而已能使觀眾有個概要想法的。

說起來從採購到製作....大概沒辦法真的拍攝了，
而且重點真的會變成專於獸裝的介紹去...
(除非其它的份量也提高，不過這是短片做不到的)

另外要提的是，
我本來就不覺得這個短片能完整地作為獸圈的介紹片，
也只能停留在原本預期的目標，
"讓大眾多多知道獸圈這個群體的存在"。
至於是怎麼深度怎麼廣度還要再拿捏。

----------


## 奇奇

所謂從採購開始的意思具體說明如下
(假設a願意讓我拍)
我:你打算買甚麼材料呢?
a:我要做尾巴,大概會買一些xx和xx吧!
並不用詳細說明
我:你常來這裡嗎?
a:來過兩三次而已,獸裝滿貴的哈哈
鏡頭此時就已經跳到結帳
回到a家(製作場地),直接從快做完開始拍
我:你原本就擅長手工嗎?
a:其實沒有,可是為了做獸裝,慢慢摸索,狼版上面也有教學,
如果有問題上去請教大家也都會幫助我
我:你為什麼想做獸裝呢?
a:恩,你也知道我是隻貓咪啊,除了在網路上有虛擬的身分,
我也希望可以帶到現實來,
獸裝對我來說就好像我離真正的動物又邁進一步的感覺
a;好了完成囉!
我:可以穿給我看看嗎?
a:當然囉!

應該看得出來這會是簡短的過程!

如果真的太長還有大絕招剪掉!

可是連拍對象都沒出來,理論上的爭執我想是可以先擺一邊的
畢竟沒有獸試過,誰知道呢?

請大家不用想得太複雜喔: )

----------


## 狼馬

這裡有一部由 Qubi Lion 所製作的『狼尾巴製作活動紀錄片』，給你做個參考。

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN8vaPj5d4E[/youtube]

坦白說，已經很難得有獸能提出類似，需要靠許多獸合作才能做出來的事情。


我的建議，主題還是要『簡單』且『具體』些最好。

同時也希望你能再想想，你製作這部紀錄片的核心目標與想表達的事情。

個人認為，讓獸圈以外的人認識獸圈...這是個很大的議題。

最好還是能仔細規劃看看。 :3

----------


## 奇奇

在我和學校老師溝通過之後,
老師同意交片時間可以延到五月

希望從現在到那時候,有空,有意願的獸
無論是專訪或獸聚,
都可以熱情參與!

由於製作時間較長,若中途有獸對活動有疑問並在此發問,
我會考量問題是否具有普遍性,也就是普遍存在的問題,
如果沒有我可能會私下回覆~

ps謝謝狼馬的影片

針對部分獸友說"獸不應該是怎樣怎樣",像是巴薩說"夢想做獸裝的少男少女" 
我只希望,在發問前你們已經真正看過我在活動板打的"企劃" 

裡面清楚標示了我規畫的五個大段, 
我相信觀眾不會因為其中專訪了藝術創作就認為獸只是一群創作者 

如果還有疑問歡迎提出 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
考慮獸友大多不願意直接露面, 
影片可能朝"不拍臉部"或是"遊樂園上已經有的照片"去進行剪接 
希望大家支持! 
如果我選好文章或是作品或照片,會寄信徵求同意 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

目前主要因為時間的因素,暫停這個片的製作,
替代的影片也已經開拍

不過我希望可以把時間拉長,目光放遠,慢慢實現它
在狼版的任何一個活動,都可以是未來這部片完成時的一部分

最後,感謝所有支持我的獸和所有熱心提供意見的獸

以及雖然不會看到這篇文的某些人類,
我覺得狼版的一些獸應該要知道有人願意為這個計畫付出,
即使他們一點好處都沒有
感謝協助我的"導演",以及"動畫團隊" 




```
編輯紀錄:連續回文 合併文章處理
By 網管 J.C.
```

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍因為窩在澎湖....

所以只能遠觀or等待影片摟~

祝福大家玩的愉快喔~~~!!!

----------

